# Peregrine watching



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have the good fortune to see from our house a peregrine perched on the church spire most evenings. Not unusual for some, but we are in the middle of the town and appreciate this bit of wild life so close to us. The local pigeons do not feel the same way :wink: 

Sue


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lucky indeed.

theres a fair number of peregrines nesting and occupying towns and cities nowadays.

according to the Bird watching fraternity.....at least, the ones on discovery channel anyway....Peregrines are cliff nesters, they live on ledges far up on cliffs, where they feel safe, and also get an edge on the flying off stuff.

So, when you see a peregrine in towns on a tall building, they dont actually know they're on a skyscraper, or church spire. To them is just a nice high safe cliff edge.

With oodles of prey, pigeons are a particualr favourite, they thrive and long may it continue.

You are very, very lucky indeed; wish they'd come nest on the cliffs near me.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We were watching them at a quarry in Somerset 2 weeks ago. We spent the night there as it is owned by my mates firm, it got water, power, showers and wifi AND its free. The owners like to have people on site. 

We also saw barn owls, orchids and an adder amoungst the 'normal wildlife

Andy


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

We have a pair that come back every year to the Cathedral right in the middle of Derby City Centre, they're smashing.

http://derbyperegrines.blogspot.com/


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You see photos, and if your really, really, really lucky, the real animal.

We were taking the pooches out on the Head tonight, and the sun was wonderful, a Kestrel was hovering, and then, at the end, the Pipistrels were whizzing about.

Generally, I realised how very insignificant and self promoting the human race is.


----------

